# Dashboard Voltage Regulator



## laboredm (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone know what the VR regulates the voltage to, on the 1987 Pulsar E16i instrument cluster? It is the plug in type with a 7126 number on top. If someone could get the schematic for it that would be awesome. If not just the regulated votage. the dealer has to order one and it will take a week to get and i live 1.5 hours from the closest Nissan Dealer. He will not order it unless I go there to pay for it first. It is 65.00.


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

Your fuel and temp gauge.

Check out this post I did a while back before
you spend that money -

http://www.nissanforums.com/b11-b12-kn13-82-90-chassis/151277-how-replace-voltage-regulator-1-59-a.html


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

I want to say it's 8 volts. If you pull the cluster and take a gander at it, it should say right on one of the leads on the plastic on the back of the cluster. If I recall though it is 8 volts.


----------

